# Football Party Food ~ Appetizers Galore



## Sephora (Aug 31, 2006)

Okay, you show me yours, I'll show you mine.  I can hardly wait for next Thursday.  The Steelers are on Prime Time, Rascal Flatts is performing, and I get an excuse to make my cream cheese bread bowl.  
 
*Bread Bowl Cream Cheese Dip*​ 
4 bricks cream cheese
3 tbls mayo
6 green onions
2 tsp lemon juice
14 dashes garlic salt
14 dashes pepper
5 oz dried beef
Dash of Worcheshire sauce to taste

Chop green onions and dried beef.  Soften cream cheese and mix with garlic salt, pepper, and lemon juice.  Add in chopped ingredients.  Flavor with Worcheshire sauce.  Hollow out bread bowl making sure pieces are big enough to use for dipping.  Bake in *bread* *bowl* with lid on covered in aluminum foil for an hour and a half at 350.  Do not place on cookie sheet, place directly on oven shelf.  Serve with pieces taken from the bread bowl (and a baget if necessary).  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 
Now, if anyone has a good wings recipe that is sweet, not spicey, that'd be great.  Add your favorites.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 31, 2006)

_Very nice Sephora,_
_I know my family woulde enjoy your recipe, so I've made a copy and will try it out soon. Thank you._

_kadesma _


----------



## JoAnn L. (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh my goodness, can't wait to try your recipe. Thanks.


----------



## middie (Aug 31, 2006)

This is mine 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/tnt-hot-bacon-cheese-spread-14260.html


----------



## Michelemarie (Aug 31, 2006)

Ooooh, Middie, that sounds good!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 1, 2006)

Here's a snobby one I make for visiting royalty, LOL!! 

Stuff stoned dates with blue cheese. Wrap in a slice of smoky bacon. Secure with a toothpick. Bake at 425º for about 15 mins. Eat.! 

Advantage - easy to make, no problem to prepare. 

Here's a grossly fattening one to satisfy my yearning for anything fried:
6 slices Wonderbread or sliced white loaf
1 dozen strips smoked pork loin
beer batter made with (approx.) 1 cup beer, 3/4 cup of flour, 1 egg, beaten, salt and pepper.
Pineapple chutney thinned with a little water. 
Trim the crusts off the bread and place two slices of smoked pork loin on one slice . Cover with another slice. Do this with all the bread, then place it on a flat surface and put a heavy weight on top, to flatten the sandwiches. 
Cut into four, dip into the batter and deep fry until golden ( you may have to fiddle with the batter to get the right texture). Drain on kitchen paper and serve with pineapple chutney.


----------



## XeniA (Sep 1, 2006)

Chutney?! Pineapple?! Clive?!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 1, 2006)

Sephora said:
			
		

> Okay, you show me yours, I'll show you mine. I can hardly wait for next Thursday. The Steelers are on Prime Time, Rascal Flatts is performing, and I get an excuse to make my cream cheese bread bowl.
> 
> 
> *Bread Bowl Cream Cheese Dip*​
> ...


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 1, 2006)

*Hanky Panky*

brown 1# ground beef & 1# italian sausage.....drain off the fat. Then put it back in the pan and add 1# block of velvetta cheese, 1/2 tsp. dried oregano, 1/2 tsp. garlic powder. Stir until the cheese is melted.
Serve on Party Rye Bread. I keep mine warm by transferring it to a slow cooker.


----------



## Sephora (Sep 1, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> What bread do you use? Have you tried it with Sourdough?


My SIL uses sourdough and likes it.  I use a shepherds bread about the size of a half deflated basketball.  Pretty good side.  I'm doing this next Thursday and I may try sourdough but it depends more on what's available at the market.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 1, 2006)

The bread bowls sound so good and I will try them. Will do one for each viking game and also the packers games. Thanks for posting


----------



## Sephora (Sep 1, 2006)

thumpershere2 said:
			
		

> The bread bowls sound so good and I will try them. Will do one for each viking game and also the packers games. Thanks for posting


I started doing it for the Steelers game the first week of the play offs when I thought they were going to lose.  Kept doing it there after when they actually won against the Colts.  Since I haven't had it since February, I'm excited.


----------



## rickell (Sep 7, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> *Hanky Panky*
> 
> brown 1# ground beef & 1# italian sausage.....drain off the fat. Then put it back in the pan and add 1# block of velvetta cheese, 1/2 tsp. dried oregano, 1/2 tsp. garlic powder. Stir until the cheese is melted.
> Serve on Party Rye Bread. I keep mine warm by transferring it to a slow cooker.


hanky panky

we make the same except we put the spead on the rye bread than freeze it
once frozen we bake the for about 15 min at 375.   yummy 
we call them poop on a shingle the kids giggle at that name.  
there is never one left


----------



## vagriller (Sep 7, 2006)

I had a dip on Labor Day that was simply chili, sour cream, and melted cheese. Some Fritos Scoops for dipping, mmm good!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 7, 2006)

rickell said:
			
		

> hanky panky
> 
> we make the same except we put the spead on the rye bread than freeze it
> once frozen we bake the for about 15 min at 375. yummy
> ...


 
 we call poop on a shingle.....actually shxx on a shingle and there's no hanky panky involved  ...........actually thats what we call a ground beef gravy served over buttered toast....


----------



## vagriller (Sep 7, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> we call poop on a shingle.....actually shxx on a shingle and there's no hanky panky involved  ...........actually thats what we call a ground beef gravy served over buttered toast....



You just made me think about creamed turkey on toast. I can't wait till turkey day (actually the morning after) for that!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 7, 2006)

Another one we like is "Foxy Franks"

1 jar (10 oz) Currant Jelly
1/3 cup Prepared Mustard
1 pound of Smokey Links

Melt the jelly and blend in mustard.....heat thoroughly. Add the Smokey Links and stir them around coating each one with the sauce.  Simmer for about 30 minutes, stirring occasionally.  Serve with wooden toothpicks.  

I keep these warm in a crockpot. These are always the first to go at a party.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 7, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> You just made me think about creamed turkey on toast. I can't wait till turkey day (actually the morning after) for that!


 
Never heard of it or had it......please share the recipe. I'm always trying to figure out new things to do with left over turkey.

Can you post it on the turkey board so we don't hijack this one .....


----------



## rickell (Sep 7, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> we call poop on a shingle.....actually shxx on a shingle and there's no hanky panky involved  ...........actually thats what we call a ground beef gravy served over buttered toast....


 
we do too when the kids are not around. you know i have made this
using left over cornbeef, sauerkraut, and processed swiss horseradish cheese.
yummy too

don't think you want to know what we call this


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 7, 2006)

*Creole Mustard Meatballs*

I don't know how I came up with this but these always go fast:

Creole Mustard Meatballs

1 tall half and half
1 small whipping cream
1 1/2 small jars Creole Mustard (or just use both)
3 TBS basic bbq sauce (I use Bulls Eye or homemade if I have it on hand)
1/2 TBS paprika

Cook in crockpot with prepared frozen meatballs.  Will thicken as they cook

One Super Bowl a friend and I actually made sushi rolls for everyone - believe it or not that was a huge success!!


----------



## vagriller (Sep 7, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Never heard of it or had it......please share the recipe. I'm always trying to figure out new things to do with left over turkey.
> 
> Can you post it on the turkey board so we don't hijack this one .....



Done. Here you go!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/creamed-turkey-on-toast-26520.html#post320438


----------



## Toots (Sep 7, 2006)

Skyline Chili Dip

1 frozen container of Skyline Frozen Chili, defrosted*
1 package of cream cheese, softened
8 oz cheddar cheese
Fritos or nacho chips

Defrost frozen Skyline in the fridge overnight.  

Preheat oven to 350

In a 10 x 10 pan, spread out the cream cheese to make an even layer.

Add the chili

Top with cheese and bake for 20-30 minutes unti the cheese is bubbly.

serve with Fritos or nacho chips

*if Skyline chili is not available in your area, you can use any frozen "cincinnati" style chili.  A canned chili, such as the Gold Star or Skyline (canned) would also work.


----------



## rickell (Sep 8, 2006)

i trid to remember this recipe at the store i bought a tall heavy cream
and a small half and half do you think that will make a difference?

how many bags of prepared meat balls will this sauce handle?

how much time do they take in a crockpot? on high?

i am excited to try this can you tell?

i didn't add the recipe i was speaking of it is
the cajun mustard meatballs


----------



## beaulana2 (Sep 9, 2006)

o.k here is mine....

Mississippi Sin

1 loaf round Hawaiian bread
1 1/2 c. sour cream
1 1/2 c. chopped ham
1 8oz cream cheese softened
1/3 c. chopped onions
2 c. shredded cheddar cheese
1/3 c. chopped chillies
dash of worcestershire sauce

Slice off the top of bread and hollow out, Mix all ingredients and put inside bread. Put the top back on. Wrap in foil. Bake at 350 for 1 hour. Use pieces of the bread and crackers for dippers.


----------



## BigDog (Sep 9, 2006)

I hosted a Super Bowl party for a bunch of my (well, our) friends last year. Let me see if I can recall what all was there . . . . . .

Home Made Buffalo Wings
Loaded Baked Potatoes (bacon, cheddar, sour cream, forgot the chives)
Meatballs in marinara sauce in the crock pot.

There seems to be something else, but I can't recall what. If I do it again, I want to make a Tex Mex stew I've been working on perfecting for a while. I'll either icks nay the meatballs, or get another crock pot since the stew req's a crock pot.


----------



## shannon in KS (Sep 9, 2006)

YUM! This is one of me and my daughter's favorites!!!! Similar to reuben dip!
And don't forget about the buffalo wing dip that someone posted on here some time ago... (apologies for not inserting a link, my computer is a t-rex)


			
				rickell said:
			
		

> cornbeef, sauerkraut, and processed swiss horseradish cheese.
> yummy too
> 
> don't think you want to know what we call this


----------



## Aunt Lisa's Kitchen (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi,
  Was going to ask for Football food, you beat me to it.  LOVE the breadbowl!
thanks,
Lisa


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's some of our favorites but I really love the Reuben Dip so I'll drag that out, too.   

Red Pepper Hummus

15 oz chickpeas, drained
1 red bell peppper, fresh roasted or from a jar
1/4 c tahini
1 t each: garlic, lemon juice, cumin, allspice
pinch of salt 
hot sauce to taste 
curry powder opt

topping: 
EV olive oil
parsley

Except for topping, put the ingredients in a food processor and run it until the hummus is the consistency you prefer.

Spread on plate, drizzle some evoo and sprinkle with parsley.

Serve w/ pita bread

**********

Hot Crab Spread 1

1- 8oz pkgs cram cheese, doftened
1/2 - 1 lb crab
2 t diced onion
1 T milk
1 T horseradish
squirt of lemon - to taste
sprinkle with a bit of worchestershire

Mix well an sprinke and spread it in a pie plate 
Sprinkle w/ chopped pecans

Heat at 350 until hot (about 15 min)

This can be kept in the frig overnight before heating.

***************

Crab Dip 2

1 lb crab
1 1/2 c mayo
2 T horseradish
1/2 jar capers
1/2 t accent
dash of tabasco
1/2 lb grated cheese

Gently mix 1st 6 ingredients. Spread in pie plate. 
Sprinkle cheese on top and pull some cheese through the dip. Bake at 350, uncovered for 20-25 min.


*********

Sausage Cheese Dip

! lb ground beef
1 lb bulk pork sausage
1 onion, minced
2 lbs Velveeta cheese
1 (7.5 oz) can of El Paso Jalapeno Relish (hot)
1 can mushroom soup
1 t garlic owder
Cook ground beef, sausage and onion together. Drain well. Add chunks of cheese and stir over low heat until melted. Add relish, soup and garlic powder.

Serve hot (crockpot) w/ tortilla chip or corn chips.

Freezes well.

***********

Olive Tarts - can be made far in advance

2 c sharp american cheese, grated
1/2 c softened butter
1 c all purpose flour
1/2 t salt
1 t paprika
48 stuffed olives

Blend cheese w/ butter. Stir in flour, salt, paprka and mix well. Wrap 1 t of this mixture around each olive, covering it completely. Arrange on a baking sheet and freeze. Place in plastic bags and return to freezer.

To serve, bake frozen, at 400 for 15 minutes.

**************

Cream Cheese and Beef Bits

1 hr before serving or early in the day

In a medium bowl with a fork, stir one 8oz pkg of cream cheese, softened and 2 tablespoons of prepared horseradish until well blended. Shape mixture into 3/4" balls.
Finely shred one 2.5 oz jar of dried beef; place on sheet of waxed paper. Roll cheese balls in dried beef to coat evenly. Arrange ballls on plate; cover and refigerate at least 30 min or until firm. Serve w/ cocktail pics. Makes about 24 balls.


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 10, 2006)

mmmm.... 

Microwave Reuben Dip

1 c sauerkraut, rinsed and drained - place in 1 qt dish
Add:
1 t butter to the dish- cook on high for 20 sec
2 sliced green onions, cook on high for 1 min

Stir in:
1 1/2 c shredded Muenster cheese (the swiss horseradish cheese would be great!)
4 oz cream cheese, softened
2 T ketchup
2 t dijon mustard 
1/4 t pepper

Microwave on med high for 30 sec, then stir and cook for 2 more minutes and stir well. 

Add: 
Spread 1/2 lb chopped corned beef over sauerkraut mixture.

Microwave at med-high for 4 more minutes. Serve w/ toasted mini party rye bread.


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 11, 2006)

OK, what did everyone serve on Sunday for the football games?


----------



## Toots (Sep 11, 2006)

I grilled wings and had a spicy sauce and a sweet sauce.


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 11, 2006)

Wings are always a favorite of ours.


----------



## rickell (Sep 11, 2006)

we did hot wings 
bratz
spicy italian sausage
onions, peppers
b-b-que beans
fried potatoes
creole mustard meatballs these did not turn out well
salsa
cream cheese salsa dip I would say this might have been the winner
garlic white bean dip with pita bread
chips
hotdogs
brownies
beer, beer and more beer
some pop too


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 11, 2006)

rickell....did you have beer by chance?


----------



## rickell (Sep 11, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> rickell....did you have beer by chance?


 
sure did but not enough to make me enjoy the clean up


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 11, 2006)

Ok, I'll come out of left-field for this.  Normally, I refuse to watch football (go ahead, flame me, I ain't normal).  However, if I were to watch a game, I'd have to get a bag of the frozen, breaded wings that we use at work, fry them in my fryer at home, and toss with the hot sauce I helped to make at work last weekend.  I have a quart of this molten lava at home, and am itching to use it.

I may just have to break down, buy some raw wings at the store, and bread them myself, cook, and cover with sauce anyway, no ocassion needed.

I have a ton of appetizer recipes, but rarely make them at home.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Sep 11, 2006)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll come out of left-field for this. Normally, I refuse to watch football (go ahead, flame me, I ain't normal).


 
That's fine, the Detroit Lions have refused to actually PLAY FOOTBALL for years!!  

I don't know what it is, but it sure ain't football! (The American, or International versions!)

John


----------



## caliloo (Oct 28, 2006)

here are a couple of our favorites for football.....

buffalo chicken dip 
4 boneless, skinless chicken breasts (about 2 lbs) 
1 12oz. bottle Frank's Hot Sauce 
2 8oz pkgs. cream cheese 
1 16oz. bottle blue cheese salad dressing(or Ranch if you prefer) 

Boil chicken until cooked through, shred with 2 forks. 
Preheat oven to 350. In a 1.5 qt casserole, combine chicken with hot sauce. 
In a large saucepan over med. heat, combine the cream cheese and dressing, stirring until smooth and hot. Pour evenly over chicken. Bake uncovered for 30 min. Let stand 10 min. before serving. 


****************************************************************
Robust Onion Cheese Toast

1 cup mayonnaise
1 package cream cheese, softened
4 oz blue cheese, crumbled
2 Tablespoons chopped parsley
2 tablespoons minced onion
½ teaspoon minced garlic
½ teaspoon hot pepper sauce
½ teaspoon white pepper
1 loaf sliced cocktail rye bread

Combine mayo, cream cheese, blue cheese, parsley, onion, garlic, pepper sauce and white pepper. Cover and chill for 2 hours to let flavors blend.

Spread 2 teaspoons mixture on each slice of bread and place on an ungreased cookie sheet. Cover with plastic and chill until ready to serve. 

To Serve: Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Uncover baking sheet and bake 10 – 15 minutes until toasts are puffy and slightly brown.

**************************************************************

Creamy Onion Canapes
Recipe courtesy Paula Deen 


Recipe Summary 
Prep Time: 10 minutes Cook Time: 40 minutes 
Yield: 4 dozen 
2 onions, cut into rings 
2 tablespoons oil 
1 package white sandwich bread 
1 (8-ounce) package of cream cheese 
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce 
Seasoned salt 
Black and red pepper 
Paprika 
Mayonnaise

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F. 
Caramelize onions by sauteing in oil until they are brown and slightly sticky, about 20 – 25 minutes. (season with salt, pepper and cayenne - Alex) Remove from heat and set aside. 

Cut bread into 2-inch rounds, using a biscuit cutter or a glass. Toast 1 side. Season cream cheese with Worcestershire sauce, seasoned salt, black and red pepper and paprika. Spread cream cheese mixture on toasted side of the bread rounds. Top center with caramelized onions. Frost with mayonnaise and sprinkle lightly with paprika. Bake until toasted and bubbly, about 15 to 20 minutes.



Episode#: PA1B26

Copyright © 2003 Television Food Network, G.P., All Rights Reserved
*******************************************************
Sauerkraut Balls 

3 tablespoons unsalted butter 
1 onion, finely chopped 
1 cup finely chopped cooked ham 
1 cup finely chopped corned beef 
1/2 clove garlic, crushed 
6 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
2 cups sauerkraut, drained 
and minced 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley 
1/2 cup beef broth 

1 egg 
2 cups milk 
2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
4 cups fine dry bread crumbs 
1 quart oil for frying 



In a large skillet, melt butter over medium-low heat. 
Add onion and cook until softened. Stir in ham, corned 
beef and garlic. Cook mixture, stirring constantly for 1 minute. Stir in 6 tablespoons flour and cook mixture over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, for 3 minutes. 

Stir in sauerkraut, parsley, and broth; cook for 3 minutes or until thickened and paste-like. Spread mixture on a platter or cookie sheet and chill for at least 3 hours. 

Heat oil in deep-fryer or electric frying pan to 375 degrees. In a bowl, whisk together the egg, milk and 2 1/2 cups flour. Shape the sauerkraut mixture by level teaspoons in to balls, dip them into the egg mixture and roll them in the bread crumbs. 

Fry balls in batches for 2 to 3 minutes or until golden 
brown. Transfer to paper towels to drain. Serve warm.


----------

